# c-section scar tissue



## farly (Oct 10, 2005)

I am just wondering if anyone else had any experience or any information on this.  I have a baby aged 15mths, yippppie, and have undergone 2xFET both BFN in the last few months  .  

I had a section and it as been suggested to me that the embryos can't implant due to possible bad scar tissue and it has been suggested that I have a Hysteroscopy to look at the scar.  Has anyone else had any experience of this........ 

Good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

HI I was told the opposite, my cons said that having a c-section can improve the chance of getting pg , somthing to do wit the scar tissue and implantation  (will tried to remember what he said). I had a section about 2 and half yrs ago, we did a FET last Feb and it was a BFN but this Feb we had a fresh cycle and we got a BFP so having the section didn't effect me.

Wishing you lots of luck  

CJ x


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hiya 

i am doing a fet cycle now and i asked the nurse to check my scar on my last scan and she said from what she could see it had healed well and wouldnt be a problem.

has someone actually had a look at your scar (with a normal scan) inside to say it is bad scar tissue or are they just saying it with no evidence?  

Good luck with future tx.

C


----------



## farly (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi There

No one has looked at it, I was just trying to decide if it was worth having the Hysteroscopy done just incase but its all £££ or should I just blast on with another fresh cycle. Its so fab to hear you guys having had a positive outcome certainly helps make me feel better!!!


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi,

I am just about to start another ICSI cycle next week and have a very recent c-section scar... my daughter is 11 weeks old.

The fertility consultant recommended going again this quick for another child and didn't feel the c-section would affect anything, unless it was triplets (which he said would be unbelievably rare at my age) in which case I would be managed as a high risk pregnancy (unsurprisingly!!)

I am having a scan the day I start though to check the scar amongst other things.

Dobs


----------



## farly (Oct 10, 2005)

Ooo how exciting!! Perhaps it was just bad luck with my FET's. Keep me posted on how you go I would love to hear!! Good Luck xxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi farly,

I am going through a second fet and in the first one I was also very worried about scar tissue left from a past c-section.  I remember the dr had to go around it in order to place the embryos.  When I asked her aobut it afterwards (when we got our negative), she said it's not a problem as it's at the base.  Maybe it's worth to have the hysteroscopy to see what's going on.  Did your doctor comment on it's location (they should know based on where they put the embryos during the fet).  Prior to this fet (I'm in 2ww now), my doctor did a biopsy since apparently removing the tissue improves chances of implantation (maybe the way it grows up).  It scar tissue is an issue, I couldnt' imagine fresh vs fet would make a difference but your dr can answer that.  Good luck to you.


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

I had a c section 2.5 years ago, and a hysteroscopy 2 months back. It showed no significant scar tissue, and no uterine abnormalities that would cause implantation problems.

So whilst its possible, unless you actually have a hysteroscopy you can't rule it out, so probably worth doing if you are already spending lot of money on IVF

Hun xx


----------



## farly (Oct 10, 2005)

Mmmm yeh having a Hysteroscopy is probably a good idea it just adds to the cost but then again no point in paying ££££ for more ICSI if I have a wee problem.  Will chat with the consultant!! Thank you everyone for replying to my post.... and good luck CLaire25 and readyforafamily!!!


----------

